# painting sheet metal ceiling



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i have a rustical old sheet metal ceiling that came with the 100 yr old house. has some relief pattern on it. was wondering if it should prime it before painting or just paint like the walls.

thanks


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

That, you may need to paint with oil.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

IF you are talking about the really old square panels: I love 'em. I saw this trick done some years ago when those older panels were used in a new home: IF your panels have any "relief" or slightly raised areas, then paint the color of your choice and allow to dry. Then go back with a sponge and lightly touch the raised areas with a contrasting paint or a paint which would blend with your color. This was done every so lightly on the one's I saw. They had used a dark blue base color with a "gold-tone" on the relief. It was awesome.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

It needs a good cleaning before anything else. Once cleaned I'd probably go with a good Acrylic DTM Primer and Paint. I don't have much experience with these tiles, but I know modern ones are usually made from tin. I believe older ones were as well. Tin doesn't really get along well with oil products. Acrylics bond to them much better.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

are they already painted or down to the bare metal? Are they rusted at all? do you have any pics??


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

poppameth said:


> It needs a good cleaning before anything else. Once cleaned I'd probably go with a good Acrylic DTM Primer and Paint. I don't have much experience with these tiles, but I know modern ones are usually made from tin. I believe older ones were as well. Tin doesn't really get along well with oil products. Acrylics bond to them much better.


I think that is true with galvanized metal. Metal ceiling panels are tin plated steel and water based paint can/will rust them depending on how they were finished previously. Without more info from the OP, they should be treated with oil.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Galvanzied, tin, and aluminum don't really like oil. If the tin has started to rust, then oil will work fine on it.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I did this awhile back and this is what you should do. First wipe down the ceiling panels with a damp rag to remove any surface dirt and if there are any small rust spots, carefully sand them away. Next use a lamb’s wool roller to apply a good quality latex paint; lamb’s wool will spread paint into all crevices of the ceiling pattern and apply at least (2) good even coats be sure to allow even drying time in between the first and second coats. Also if you want to bring out the pattern, apply paint to them in a complementary color with a smaller detailing brush and once all paint is dry, brush on a protective coat of varnish to prevent paint chipping and you will have a stiff neck and a beautiful ceiling.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks everyone. here is a decent photo of the transition between the wall (bottom of pic) and the ceiling (top) with some molding in between that i think is the same material as the ceiling. the house is 100 y/o and so i suspect is the sheet metal ceiling.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

from looking at the picture I don't see any reason to prime. The paint on there now seems to be in good condition, I don't see any staining, flaking, peeling, bare spots, etc.. From the pic, it appears to be a flat, i'm assuming latex, paint on there now. so to answer your question - if the rest of the ceiling looks like that I don't see any reason why you can't just go right over with another latex paint.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

mazzonetv said:


> from looking at the picture I don't see any reason to prime. The paint on there now seems to be in good condition, I don't see any staining, flaking, peeling, bare spots, etc.. From the pic, it appears to be a flat, i'm assuming latex, paint on there now. so to answer your question - if the rest of the ceiling looks like that I don't see any reason why you can't just go right over with another latex paint.


so you're saying just use the same exact paint as the wall, correct?


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Yup - from looking at those pics don't see any reason to use anything else.. Typically you would use a flat for the ceiling though so If you are doing eggshell or any higher sheen on the walls, I would get a flat for the ceiling.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

mazzonetv said:


> Typically you would use a flat for the ceiling though so If you are doing eggshell or any higher sheen on the walls, I would get a flat for the ceiling.


But I was actually thinking to get satin for the ceiling because i thought shininess would look good with this kind of texture/relief/material. what do you think ?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It's only paint. If you do not like the shine of the satin ( I would not), paint it flat. Sort of like the song:laughing:


----------



## melinasebastian (Mar 12, 2021)

Its is advised to buy a new one. I suggest perforated ceiling panels It is based on MDF. With the acoustic fleece and unique installation system, they are not just decorative ceiling, they are also perforated acoustic ceiling panels.


----------

